# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  finally some snow!!!!

## MIke R

calling for an inch tonight...another 1 to 3 possibly tomorrow.....

it ain't much..but its a start!

----------


## phil62

May this forecast bring you continued joy and happiness-just be careful. Amy

----------


## andynap

I just planted basil for inside and brought my rosemary and bay leaf plant inside. Peppers and eggplant still growing. Keep the snow please.

----------


## MIke R

I got this pretty slick indoor herb grower...got a free sample from a rep who wants me to be a dealer..

pretty impressed with it so far. I have only had it set up for a month and I ve already got a fairly good sized basil, thyme and chives.and I can also do cherry tomatoes in the bigger one...


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CCsQ9QEwBw

----------


## MartinS

> I got this pretty slick indoor herb grower...got a free sample from a rep who wants me to be a dealer..




I am laughing my a** off...... _herb grower Mike,,, going to be a dealer_


I have seen a few of those "inside growers" and they work very well............

----------


## MIke R

oh brother.....you are something else..LOL

snowing like crazycright now...Im going to try and get a picture....the leaves are still on the trees and with the snow it lools pretty cool

----------


## MIke R



----------


## MartinS

Man,,,, looks cold to me.... Been really hot here. I could post a beach picture, but I would probably get censored.

----------


## MIke R

everyone here will have a big smile and a little spring in their step today.....

oh..except for the bus tours which  will be roling in  to see the foliage...LOL

----------


## andynap

Snow on limbs with leaves is not good-too heavy. I lost many a big limb that way.

----------


## andynap

> I got this pretty slick indoor herb grower...got a free sample from a rep who wants me to be a dealer..
> 
> pretty impressed with it so far. I have only had it set up for a month and I ve already got a fairly good sized basil, thyme and chives.and I can also do cherry tomatoes in the bigger one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...ed=0CCsQ9QEwBw




It's got a grow lamp- same as when I start my seeds. My stuff will grow inside my sun room with natural light. Cherry tomatoes grow about 6 feet- how can you do that inside?

----------


## MIke R

this is way beyond just a grow lamp....it has an earthbox like base for water and nutrients..same concept....a  programmable timer on the light...and the arm adjusts up or down so as the plant grows you simply adjust the lamp arm up.....and the larger unit can  do a tomato or pepper plant...and of course you may have to do more pruning than you would if it was outdoors.

----------


## amyb

Lovely but dangerous when snow on leaves add extra stress to limbs. Thanks for giving us a peek, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

yeah but it takes way more than what we got to be a problem...sun came out...snow all gone except for up on the peaks where it really only matters

----------

